# The Spring 2015 Gifting Library Thread



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

*Welcome to Spring 2015 
Gifting Library*​
What if there was suddenly a pinned thread for a gifting library and what if it was here to let you find people's wishlists easier? Well, here's one and let's see how this goes. You all have done a fabulous job of keeping the December one around, so maybe concerns about it becoming an everyday thing were overblown .... So, here we are. I'm going to copy over the how to posts from the December one and then I'll start a list. After that, do as you will 

Now, I pulled over the guidelines from the first one as they seemed to work well:

*Guidelines*
1. Be sure your Wishlist is public and only contains ebooks.
2. Please don't put your own books on your list; this is the Book Corner, so self-promotion rules apply. 
3. Please keep your list to a single page.
4. You are under no obligation to put up a list or to purchase a book for anyone. You are also under no obligation to tell the recipient who sent them a new book.
5. You may certainly buy books without putting up a list or you may put up a list without buying books for others. There is no tally; this is simply about having a bit of fun.
6. Have fun; be joyful.

Once you've posted your list in this thread, I'll try to keep an up to date list of all participants in the third post on this thread, but I do live in the outside world, so PM me if I don't see your post. a little wave to catch my attention and I'll usually pretty good at fixing it right up.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

*Creating an ebook wishlist*










It's really just a two step process to set up a wishlist that allows others to send you a book without having to ask for your amazon associated email address.

1. on your wishlist page on Amazon.com, create a new wish list by clicking 'Create another Wish List' under your existing wishlists. It will open a window that allows you to name it whatever (Secret Santa, perhaps? ) and it will default to public. It needs to remain a public wishlist for others to see it; there is a setting that will allow you make it visible only to people who have the url - that should work too if you want a little more privacy..... Save the list you just created.

2. On the right hand side of the page, under List Actions, you can click on 'Update List Profile' to see the email address and account any ebooks will be sent to. You can modify the name of the recipient (you) if you don't want your real name to appear, the email address, etc on this screen. It will default to the account you created it on but you could be creating it for someone else, so .... There is also a clickbox marked 'Surprise Spoiler'. This is if you don't want to know someone's bought you something before it's delivered. It defaults to Yes and that means if they haven't sent it yet, you can't see it's been bought, but other people can so they don't buy it twice .....

Once your list is set up and going to the account you want, add books. Remember, no more than a single page of books.

Just copy the url and you can insert it into an email using the 'Insert hyperlink' button on a new message or by typing:
(take out the spaces before or after the brackets ...)


```
[ url=(insert your url here ]The name of your Wishlist[ /url ]
```
*Using 1-Click on a Wish List*










Again, it's really easy and there are only two things I wanted to point out quickly for you:

1. You can set the date for delivery if you want. On the wishlist itself, others can see a book has been bought even if it's not delivered, but if the user has their Surprise Spoiler turned one (and defaults to On) then they won't know. Leave your name as the sender or not as you choose. 
2. The purchase will default to your usual 1-click default credit card but it will use any gift card balance you may have first.

See? Easy Peasy.

Now, I haven't tried using this to buy a book for a person who isn't a US Resident but I assume it works. I also haven't used this to buy ebooks on the UK site either so I don't know how that goes. We'll have to all learn together in these instances .....


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

*Participant List*


*Member**Wish List*AndraAndra's Book ListAtunahAtunah's Book List crebel crebel's Book Listcyndi.stCindy's Book Listdnagirlkelly's Book ListKindlegirlKarla's Book ListGeoffreyGeoffrey's Book ListMandyMandy's Book ListMariaESchneider Maria's Book ListMekaTameka's Book ListMichelleB675Michelle's Book ListMisScarlettTracey's Book ListniahflameAnastacia's Book ListNogDogCharles' Book ListTammyCTammy's Book Listtelracs telracs' Book ListTriciaJ82Tricia's Book ListTuttleTuttle's Book Listhttp://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist//?tag=kbpst-20


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm in....

telracs' Book List


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm game.

Maria's list


----------



## MichelleB675 (May 27, 2012)

I'm in! I've been having so much fun with this since it started, both giving and receiving. Thanks for keeping it going 

Michelle's Wishlist


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

crebel's list

I'm definitely still in!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/2ALK1B7JZ1EJM/ref=topnav_lists_4

I'm in! This has been a lot of fun!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

This has been a lot of fun! Count me in.

Andra's Book List


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm still in!

http://amzn.com/w/IBDN4G1GKEX0

Sent from my Galaxy Mega using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh yes, I'm still in!

http://amzn.com/w/1TOV5Z8A7AITN


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/4JPBKLBRPCIV/ref=cm_wl_rlist_go_o?


----------



## TriciaJ82 (Jan 18, 2011)

Count me in, Christmas was a blast! My list: http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/1BYR8ZOAWA0SD/ref=cm_wl_rlist_go_o


----------



## TammyC (Nov 17, 2009)

This was great with the secret santa so I am in for more fun! 
http://amzn.com/w/IGI0KCSC0EKX


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I wasn't part of the Santa thread, but I did do a lot of reading in it. 

I think I want to be officially part of this one now

I don't know how to make a short link and I hope I got this set up right

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/97314LXHC8XO/ref=cm_wl_rlist_go_o?

I am going to have most fun browsing everyones lists I predict.


----------



## dnagirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Awesome! Here is mine:

Dnagirl's KB Wish List


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/2MD0RGE33J01N/ref=topnav_lists_5

What fun! I really enjoyed the holiday one!


----------



## Mandy (Dec 27, 2009)

I really enjoyed this the first time around. Have we established a birthday list yet? 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/registry/wishlist/1377Q1U4VAXR2/ref=cm_wl_huc_view


----------



## niahflame (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm in too!

Anastacia's Wishlist


----------

